# Should I still believe my wife that ......



## littledragon (Nov 17, 2010)

Should I believe my wife that her trip with OM is 'only holiday'? 

For the last few months we have problem with our marriage. She was upset and found the other man's (OM) shoulder to lean on and started the infidelity. I found that out and we have been seperated for a month and been taking about getting back together. Thing got worse when I found out AGAIN that she is planning a trip overseas with OM, with the same hotel reservation and the same double bedroom. 
We both decided to get help from counselling because we're intending to get back together. However she still wants keep the holiday with the OM. I have expressed my feeling against the trip and that will damage our marriage. She said I should be trusting her and it's only a 'holiday' and nothing else.... 'ya right' I said....
I am in a very difficult situation here, I wanted to trust her but I don't trust OM. I still love with her so much. I don't thing I can continue this marriage if she really going for the trip. The date for the trip is coming near, I can only hope that she would stay with me on that day, and let the OM go by himself.

Please vote whether
1. I should walk out of this marriage if she goes to the trip OR
2. I should trust her and believe her that the trip will be the last time she will see OM. (i.e. am I stupid enough to believe her?)
:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## Tanelornpete (Feb 2, 2010)

I pick number 1. But make sure you let her know this! Let her make the choice.

Here is why she must end all contact....


----------



## copperfiend (Nov 18, 2010)

I say number 1 also.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Number 1, regardless of what she does. Planning the trip with OM is as much a violation as going on it.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I was thinking of 1, just because she is even thinking of doing this "holiday"


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

*1*

I would tell her that if she goes, she will come back to divorce papers and changed locks.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Her head, her heart, and all her stuff need to be in the same place.
I'd eject her yesterday and force a decision. If she has to scratch her head for more than a second to figure out which side her toast is buttered on, she can figure it out elsewhere.


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

Number 1. As TP says make it her choice -- not a demand by you. So "if you go on this trip, I won't be here upon your return." Or as Init. said, if she goes, her stuff is packed and awaiting her on the street.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

#1

He can have her at this point.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Go for 1, definitely. She would come home to-all of her stuff in a U-haul trailer in loverboy's driveway, and the house sold!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

#1


----------



## Almostthere (Oct 31, 2010)

#1


----------



## jsmith (Nov 1, 2009)

#1


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

#1


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

#1. Any other option is emotional suicide.


----------



## littledragon (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks for all the reply. I would go for No.1 as well, just a reassurance from everyone here.. many thanks. I know what to do now


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

littledragon said:


> thanks for all the reply. I would go for No.1 as well, just a reassurance from everyone here.. many thanks. I know what to do now


Hey littledragon, how did it work out?


----------



## Toby T (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear your story Littledragon, and your no doubt pain.

Holiday with OM? Double bedroom? Previously found out infidelity?

I didn't count the #1 votes, but it sounds like time to change the locks, my friend.

I do believe that things happen for a reason, and despite our best efforts to understand, our prayers seem to go unanswered. Just trust that you will be shown the right path, and things will work out for the best. Lessons you have learned will make you stronger, and better prepared for the future. Be strong, we are here for you.


----------



## Infidelity Rage (Nov 20, 2010)

No no no... She should not go on the holiday with him. #1 is also my choice. She needs to make a decision to want to stay with you and only with you.


----
Follow my journey through my husband's betrayal.


----------

